# E15 (Unleaded 88) Stock 1.8L experiment



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice. No E15 where I live yet.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What was the point of this experiment?
Is E15 cheaper ? We're you imagining more power or better fuel economy somehow?


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

as far as i know it most gas stations in canada have 10-15 percent added and ultra 94 can get higher. i dont think there much of a difference for most people other than the slight lower milage . i wouldnt bother as the industry will add it for you to save oil anyways (shell still has pure 91 if you need it here )


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> What was the point of this experiment?
> Is E15 cheaper ? We're you imagining more power or better fuel economy somehow?


I don't know if E15 is cheaper but, where I live, E85 is a whole dollar per gallon cheaper than 93. Of course the fuel economy also drops by 10 MPG.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There's no E15 where I live, nor would I desire it. E85 is more expensive than 93octane by about $.25/gal on average


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> There's no E15 where I live, nor would I desire it. E85 is more expensive than 93octane by about $.25/gal on average


Really? I guess that's a benefit of living in the corn belt.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What do you normally run in it, 87 E10?

I have run 88E15 in my Gen 2 1.4T a handful of times passing through WV where it's readily available (normally run 91/93 E10). I was impressed at how well it delivered highway power, because it's usually not too much of a fan of 89E10.


----------

